

Vine Launches Android Version, Forgets to Publish App - jonmarkgo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.vine.android

======
dhruvmittal
> This app is compatible with all of your devices.

> Oops, we could not determine if this item is compatible with your device.

EDIT: Finally went through.

~~~
samarudge
Got this exact same thing, tried it on the device (Nexus 4) play store, it
lets me view the app, hit install, accept the permissions then says "The item
that you were attempting to purchase could not be found" =/

------
t0

      >This app is incompatible with your T-Mobile Samsung SGH-T679.

~~~
dpedu
<http://i.imgur.com/vVZfffX.png>

------
cryptoz
18MB? Wow, what's in there?

~~~
ramayac
Exactly what I was thinking, but Snapchat has arround 3.9 MB so I guess it's
not that far appart? Maybe it has some HD graphics or it could be a PhoneGap
app? Who knows, but for the size of it, I hope it makes my coffee in the
morning :)

------
Splendor
I tried to watch a Vine but got bored half-way through.

